# Umwerfer verdreht



## peatek (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

als ich heute früh zur Arbeit fahren wollte, staunte ich nicht schlecht, war doch mein Umwerfer recht arg verdreht (siehe Anhang). Mir als Laihe stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob so etwas von alleine (durch die Federspannung) oder aus versehen passieren kann (einer der Partygäste vom WE ist dagegen gefallen)?, denn die Schellenschraube war beim reparieren fest. Oder bleibt da nur mutwilliges handeln übrig ?

Gruß


----------



## KarlRanseier (15. Oktober 2012)

Mutwillig oder versehentlich lässt sich da natürlich nicht feststellen.
Von alleine hat der sich aber sicher nicht gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (16. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist so was mal werden der Fahrt passiert, da hatte ich aber noch so ein RealBike. Der Rückweg war dementsprechend nicht mehr so doll, da ich auch kein Werkzeug dabei hatte.

Seit dem, habe ich immer etwas Werkzeug dabei.

MFG


----------



## Max_V (16. Oktober 2012)

Da hat dich jemand gaaaanz doll lieb...

Ein kl. Multitool macht in jedem Fall Sinn.


----------



## Aalex (16. Oktober 2012)

das ding is ja nich mit 40 nm angezogen. 

das kann/darf passieren wenn fremdeinwirkung im spiel ist.

einfach parallel zum kettenblatt drehen und fertig


----------

